# Firman Generator



## hasan (May 23, 2012)

i have purchased a firman generator by summec, its a chinese brand, it is 87 cc and its 1.2 kva generator model ( SPG 1500L ) , however i am looking forward to have the correct valve clearance for intake and exhaust. since they don't bother providing the service manual or anything of that sort. if any one can help ?


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

Well, if the company is not providing you any help to correct the valve clearance, then I would recommend you to look for professionals online who can help you out with your generator.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Never buy any generator based on price point. The amount of pure junk that is out there these days is overwhelming. If a mfg will not or can not supply the answer to, or information about their product, on any question you have that is, telling. I've been doing power generation for over 50 years, and every sense the early 90s the amount of mfgs that have came an went is staggering. Buyer be-where holds a lot of water.


----------



## Desy 20 (Oct 12, 2017)

I already heard about such problems, but I did not find a solution.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

KRE said:


> Never buy any generator based on price point. The amount of pure junk that is out there these days is overwhelming. If a mfg will not or can not supply the answer to, or information about their product, on any question you have that is, telling. I've been doing power generation for over 50 years, and every sense the early 90s the amount of mfgs that have came an went is staggering. Buyer be-where holds a lot of water.


That's why I bought Honda. Got my 11kw model about 12-13 years ago, and just picked up a pair of the little EB 2000 models a couple of months ago for when I do not want to have to get the big one out.


----------



## Ryan7olson7 (6 mo ago)

.003 on both valves closed.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)




----------

